# NEW Cordless FLEX Tools at Autogeek Rotary and Orbital Polishers



## Mike Phillips

*NEW Cordless FLEX Tools at Autogeek Rotary and Orbital Polishers*

Been a tick busy since being given these tools from Bob Eichelberg, the President of FLEX North America at SEMA in Las Vegas. Now that the dust is starting to settle, (a month later), I've placed these new tools in Autogeek's Show Car Garage along with the other 200+ power and pneumatic tools in our garage for our detailing classes and projects.










*This is the FLEX PE 150 18.0 Rotary Polisher*










*
This is the FLEX XFE15 150 18.0 Free Spinning 15mm Long Stroke Random Orbital Polisher*










*Note:* These are my personal tools, gifts from Bob Eichelberg and as such I have put my name on them so is someone steals them they'll know or remember who they stole them from. :laughing:



















*Lots of pictures for those of you who want to see what these new tools LOOK like!*










*
Here's the battery charger*










Here's what the digital display shows when the batteries are fully charged. When I have a dead battery I'll take a pictures to show you what the display shows. (both batteries are fully charged and ready to go)










FLEX Cordless Batteries
There are two battery sizes but the kit will only come with the LARGER 5.0 amp batteries.

The larger 5 amp battery will last 30 to 40 minutes run time and the re-charge is 30 to 40 minutes.

The smaller battery 2.5 Amp Battery 20 to 30 minutes of run-time and the charge time will be around 30 minutes.

When you put the battery into the charger, the charger will tell you how long it will take to fully re-charge the battery. So you KNOW!




























FLEX is owned by Chervon in China but the *ONLY* part of the new FLEX cordless is the battery, the rest of the tool is manufactures and assembled in *Steinheim, Germany*.

Some of you that watch sports on TV will have seen TV commercials for *Ego Lawn and Garden Cordless Power Tools* and Chervon manufactures Ego cordless tools.



















*There's a power level indicator on each battery*










*Press on the battery image...*










*And the LED indicator lights will light up and indicate the level of charge.*










Built-in Air Cooling
The biggest enemy to cordless batteries is heat. All FLEX Cordless tools have inboard cooling fans to keep the rechargeable batteries cool and there's a wire mesh screen to filter air before it's circulated.



















Cooling intake and exhaust vents on the batteries

*Fresh air intake vents*
Here you can see where the air is blown in





































*Exhaust vents*
Here you can see where the air is blown out





































*Convenient speed dial location*

Variable speed dial is located so you can quickly and easily adjust the tool speed using your thumb as you hold the tool.



















*Both tools have charts on the top of the tool showing RPM and/or OPM for the tools speed selected.*










*
RPM speeds for the speed selected on the rotary buffer...*










*OPM speeds for the speed selected on the orbital polisher...*










_SEXY_
The Germans constructed these new tools to look SEXY with their two-tone color schemes and red piping on the black handles.





































I've been told these will be available this spring and will come as a kit.

Each kit will include,


One tool
2 of the large batteries
1 battery charger
A storage case that holds everything.

*The kit is expected to be around $500.00*


On Autogeek.com

*All FLEX products*


----------



## suspal

Hi Mike,seen you playing with these at Sema with Bob Eichelberg.:thumb:
May have a use for one I think shhhh,lol


----------



## Mike Phillips

suspal said:


> Hi Mike, seen you playing with these at Sema with Bob Eichelberg.:thumb:
> 
> May have a use for one I think shhhh,lol


Cool tools.

I have a class this weekend here at Autogeek in Stuart, Florida where I'll be letting everyone use my personal cordless FLEX tools.

*Wetsanding Project - 1929 Ford Model A Sedan Delivery Streetrod*


----------

